# Zucherro - October 4th - Massey Hall!



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...zucherro is an absolutely amazing italian pop singer.

i rarely spend money on concert tickets, but there is no way i will miss this one!

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...no zucherro fans here?

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...well, for all you zucherro fans who missed last night's concert at massey hall......

it was astounding. amazing band. amazing audience. his own guitarist plus a tall black woman who was not only an amazing guitarist AND blazing soloist, but a chill-inducing singer, as well. she played a number of different guitars.

for reference, his voice would remind you a little of joe cocker and travis tritt, although those comparisons don't come anywhere close to doing him justice. and then there's the melodies, the rhythms, the unique song structures...

one of very few performers i would pay to see.

:bow:

sadly, when i mention the name zucherro (a nickname, which means "sugar", that was assigned to him by a grade school teacher), most people usually respond with "uh...who?"

-dh


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey David, I am glad you enjoyed the concert! My wife and myself are fans, but we could not make the trip midweek to Toronto with our 8 year old son going to school the next morning. LOL, a couple of years ago, Zucherro had a concert at Centennial Hall in London. Surprised my wife with front row tix! Sadly...it was cancelled due to poor ticket sales.


david henman said:


> ...well, for all you zucherro fans who missed last night's concert at massey hall......
> 
> it was astounding. amazing band. amazing audience. his own guitarist plus a tall black woman who was not only an amazing guitarist AND blazing soloist, but a chill-inducing singer, as well. she played a number of different guitars.
> 
> ...


----------

